# What's the best sling for summer heat?



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

I have a friend with a 5-month-old. She's complaining her sling (not sure the brand but just a regular ring sling) is broiling hot. What kind of carrier might she try instead?


----------



## hippy mum (Aug 12, 2006)

I used a solerveil sling and loved it-it's between 90-100 most days + high humidity in the summer. I don't think they make them any longer (maybe ebay), but there is one called solarweave that makes one like that, and I know others who like the lighter wovens and mei teis for heat. Also gauze slings would be similar to the solar ones I'd think.

I'll be trying a light woven this summer, since I find it hard to switch sides to nurse in my sling, but still have my solerveil to use too


----------



## Littlebmama (Jun 26, 2012)

I use a linen sling that my little one did great with. I have a friend that used a K'Tan Breeze that worked well for her and now she uses a Kinderpack that has a mesh fabric that breathes well. I hope that helps.


----------



## amandak (Oct 30, 2011)

I actually like my Moby over the summer. I have a Moby and an Ergo, and I think I actually feel cooler in the Moby. Perhaps because the fabric is more breathable than the Ergo.


----------



## nurturemybaby (Jul 17, 2013)

hello, I wrote a blog post on this your friend might find it helpful.

If she is using a stretchy - I found the moby very hot and think the hana baby wrap is a better alternative. If she is using a woven, then maybe a gauze wrap might work ie. Calvin bleu or it might be worth looking at single layer carries like a kangaroo carry. If she likes SSC's the solarweave connecta might be worth a go. HTH - there's a few more bits aNd bobs of information in my post!


----------



## mamalovesbaby (Sep 12, 2009)

I love a thin linen blend woven wrap for the heat - didymos gold fish is my favourite cool summer wrap. Also using single layer carries, and putting a muslin between you and baby to prevent skin to skin sweatiness helps a great deal.


----------



## LoveNFaith522 (Jul 17, 2012)

I used my Baby K'Tan all last summer. It's made from a very thing but durable material and I loved it! That said, I was still hot. I'm in Texas and our summers are over 100 degrees every day so I imagine any fabric would be hot.


----------



## ihave7kids (Apr 21, 2012)

I am ALWAYS hot! My favorite sling for the summer is from sleepingbaby.net and it is a very light linen ring sling. I also have a ring sling that can be used in the pool/ocean, made from a soft mesh fabric (think running shorts). THis has been very convenient!


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

LoveNFaith522 we'd love to have your review of the Baby K'Tan here: http://www.mothering.com/community/products/baby-ktan-baby-carrier-m-black


----------

